# PE exam cbt conversion



## cfm03 (Apr 2, 2018)

According to NCEES the CBT PE exam conversion is extremely close. The tentative dates are around the corner.

It seems that we are the last 'dinosaurs' taking the pencil and paper exam.

https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 2, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> According to NCEES the CBT PE exam conversion is extremely close. The tentative dates are around the corner.
> 
> It seems that we are the last 'dinosaurs' taking the pencil and paper exam.
> 
> https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/


Nice, but I hope I won't have to do that jaja


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 2, 2018)

Same mindset here... I am going in to pass this sucker! 
But it is also nice to see what's coming next....


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2018)

thanks for the link @cfm03. I'm glad I took and passed the paper exam. I can imagine taking a CBT PE and having only a small whiteboard to work problems out on. How do you partially work a problem and come back to it if you have to start all over?


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 2, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> thanks for the link [mention=29562]cfm03[/mention]. I'm glad I took and passed the paper exam. I can imagine taking a CBT PE and having only a small whiteboard to work problems out on. How do you partially work a problem and come back to it if you have to start all over?


Cbt is a different beast in itself. 
I think you still get some scratch paper to work out the solutions. 
Different new study habits need to be developed tough. It is a different way of studying, especially without not having the hard copy references available.
That's extra motivation for us taking in April, and atttemp to pass!


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 2, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Cbt is a different beast in itself.
> I think you still get some scratch paper to work out the solutions.
> Different new study habits need to be developed tough. It is a different way of studying, especially without not having the hard copy references available.
> That's extra motivation for us taking in April, and atttemp to pass!


According to the video link, there is a built in flag system set up to allow going back and revisit solutions prior to final submission. Once the solution is submitted as final, I believe it cannot be changed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2018)

CHemical is already an operating CBT, but haven't been able to find anyone here that has taken it yet.  good to see they have a scheduke


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 2, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> According to the video link, there is a built in flag system set up to allow going back and revisit solutions prior to final submission. Once the solution is submitted as final, I believe it cannot be changed.


Would this be different than FE cbt? On FE cbt I took it on PearsonVue where they hand you a laminated graphing paper and a marker pen, yes you can mark the questions that you are not so sure and come back to it. But you dont submit a solution.


----------



## mckenz007 (Apr 2, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Would this be different than FE cbt?


I imagine it would be the same... I took the FE this past May and was not a fan of the dry erase notebook/ marker set up at all. They are also making it so that it’s not all multiple choice anymore, with some fill in the blanks, selecting parts of a diagram, etc. so there goes the 25% chance at guessing the right answer! Though you do get your results in 7-10 days so that would be one bright side.

I’m really hoping ME doesn’t convert til 2020 so I have another shot with pencil and paper next April if this time doesn’t turn out as hoped!


----------



## TWeatherford (Apr 3, 2018)

It looks like all versions of the Mechanical PE are still on the 2020 tentative timeline - so we've got a few years before it switches.  I still think I'll try and pass the first run through though (here in 10 days).


----------

